# How Many Books at One Time?



## Janga (Jan 5, 2012)

I typically only read one book at a time... which sometimes is a problem if I'm reading a long series and am interested in reading something else. 

How about you? Do you read multiple books at a time, or are you a one book pony like me?


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 5, 2012)

8 or 9 right now


----------



## Janga (Jan 5, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> 8 or 9 right now



Holy crap!!! I would never finish any of them....lol


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 5, 2012)

I used to have 4 or 5 going at a time, under normal circumstances. That almost doubled when I got my bleedin' Kindle. I love the device, but it is just too easy to switch between books depending on my mood!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jan 5, 2012)

I can only read one book at a time, because I want to focus and get immersed in it, although unfortunately I am a really slow reader.  Have you heard of the series "The Malazan Book of the Fallen" by Steven Erikson?  Really heavy going stuff, took me about 6 months to read the first one, worth it though.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 5, 2012)

One of the 8 or 9 I'm reading is book six of the Malazan series. Great stuff. Ian Esselmont's contributions are also good.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 5, 2012)

I have 10 going at the moment, The Anne Rice books, all my reasearch books, as well as some chick lit.  

But usualy I only read from one or two a day. I'm not that good to read from them all and keep it straight in my head.


----------



## writeshiek33 (Jan 5, 2012)

depends on how many books i can get at one time 4-6 books a month at one time


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jan 5, 2012)

I usually only read one fiction novel at a time, but I have a couple of weekly magazine subscriptions and I read pretty much the entirety of both of them each week, which takes up a lot of reading time. So I usually end up taking from several days to a few weeks to finish each book. I also don't read as much as I used to because a lot of the leisure time I formerly used for reading, I now use for writing.


----------



## aderyn (Jan 5, 2012)

I read one main novel at a time, but then I always have some nonfiction on the go as well as a bunch of blogs.


----------



## Ice Spider (Jan 5, 2012)

I can usually do about 4 at a time at most. I almost never read one book at a time, just because I can't help reading snippets of books and keep going when I get hooked! The Kindle definitely doesn't help with this...  xD


----------



## Telcontar (Jan 5, 2012)

I try to only be reading one novel at a time, but I usually have something like a collection of short stories or, currently, The Meditations of Marcus Aurelius to read in the short times. Also, my nook is awesome for being able to read on the go.

9 books at a time? Heh. I'd start getting stories mixed up.


----------



## Damien (Jan 8, 2012)

Currently I am reading three at one time. I have been known to read many more than that. If I happen to pick it up, and find it interesting, it will get added to whatever I am already reading.


----------

